# What will it look like?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

The first Civil War was largely geographical. The ideologies fought over were directly tied to the land. "Johnny Reb" and "Billy Yank" fought on plains and fields throughout the south. Each side had a retreat strategy. Each side knew where their "nerve center" was. Each side had a hierarchy of command. Each side knew they could return to relative safety if they needed to, for supplies and fresh reinforcements.

I believe this new war will be much different. The environment will be much more closely packed. You could literally find yourself surrounded by people who begin to sympathize with the opposition that wants you dead. You could be in the lion's den on day one.

Rural areas will be safer than the suburbs. Suburban areas will be somewhat safer than urban cities. Urban cities will become hell holes. As they are laid asunder, the ash heaps will be left behind and the mobs will turn their focus outward. This is when the big differences will become apparent. Will we see block vs. block fighting? Will we see people picking up and moving to empty lots to surround themselves with like-minded individuals? Will we see sandbags and boarded up windows? Makeshift turrets on houses and fence corners? Roving patrols?

It could get very bad very quickly. Neighbors snitching on neighbors to the de-facto drug lord who's taken over in the fray offering protection or food. Night raids on houses that appear to be sharply squared away? Coordinated firebombings of entire blocks of homes? The horizon of a new day full of billowing smoke from a section of town left to burn as first responders stay home to keep their own families safe. Any officer who shows up for duty deserves sainthood and more.
What about military involvement? How long will the military hold together? Will they be used as a peace-keeping force? Will they choose a side? Martial law is almost a given for some areas. Will that be acceptable to any civilian side?

What do you think this ideological civil war landscape will look like?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Technically, I'm already "block by block." But I see a slightly differing population.

In my suburban neighborhood, most of us know each other for 15 to 20 years. If a neighbor goes on vacation, we watch his mailbox, collect important envelopes and make sure kids don't break into his garage.

There are weapons, but sadly in only +/-50% of those who will admit to it. To that end, I'd pull up my shirt and show them I have been a responsible neighbor, I lend tools, watch their kids *AND* that odd metal thing is a pistol. Many times this is awkward, then again, there are rare intelligent questions.

As to "the coming war," I think Mel Tappan had the right idea. He proffered that you should move to a new, quiet neighborhood way, way, way, in advance and get known as a good guy long before the shooting started. Of course, I believe he was nearer to my parents age, and to that, had their ideals. I know my dad thought that a peaceful man with weapons was either paranoid or insane. He once got into it with our worst possible neighbor--there's one in every crowd--and he ran into my dad. I was getting ready for a date, and I was in the bathroom--still shirtless--but with a switchblade on my clean shirt. When I heard the yelling start I leapt out of the bathroom, only to find my dad had already slammed the door. Of course, he sees his elder son, shirtless, armed with an illegal Wisconsin weapon and I'll never forget his disappointment.

Fast forward about twenty years. My dad came over to my apartment, and I showed him a new stainless revolver. He laughed, and open a box with the same revolver, just with a dark blue finish.

It turned out that he had finally gotten sick of his neighbors...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Already started.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

IMO I don't see a true civil war breaking out until a state decides to secede... and others follow... Until the true battle lines are drawn, I don't see it as a war... Just anarchy and skirmishes. That lead to War..


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This video does not apply to the topic really. It just applies to my way of thinking about "war"...any war.

If, if, if if....it ever gets truly started to a point where not only a few democrat cities are burning but all of America is burning, I think you have to not worry about "playing nice".

I think the "enemy" has to be wiped out so badly they will never consider a riot, burning, looting or killing again.

Pain must be inflicted.

Retired general Ralph Peters put it this way...









This is from a movie...The Field of Lost Shoes. It's a scene where Lincoln has just hired Grant to command Union forces.


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2017)

It was said in the Washington Times I think, two years ago, that we were in a soft civil war already. I agree. We see it in the protests, the violence...I see that as an uprising. I think people are desensitized and just not seeing it for what it really is. Hollywood uses their products to promote the uprising. Politicians do too. I think we are well past the idea that a civil war would look like a war where the rules of war are followed. Each side meeting on a field. I think the big mistake is not seeing we're already at war.

For BLM, Antifa, Black Militia, etc...it's us or them. They would kill us if they had the opportunity. Kyle Rittenhouse. CANNON :crying: One ridiculed for self defense, one an innocent child ignored by the media because his death didn't fit their narrative. The way these incidents and many others are handled by the media feels like strategy. It feels like it came out of a playbook.

We're already at war, and to me it feels like we're losing.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I think that it has started and it will become obvious when the rioting, looting, and violence spreads to the suburbs and small towns. Hopefully when that happens we will see allot of citizens start to fight back but I’m afraid many will just sit in their houses and hope the authorities will come and save them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It will look like Portland, Seattle. Dead numbers will be much higher than Chicago. Up side the number of dead will not be 99% good people . Some will defend and the numbers of rioters and BLM madder laying on the street will be high. LE in many areas will walk away.
National guard and elite LE will be used to protect important (rich) and government people. There is away out of this . If the working man stands up ,while low in numbers he will do much more . BLM , hood rats and indoctrinated school child can not stand once a man has had enough.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I fear this could turn into the Yugoslav and Bosnian wars of the 90's.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Zane said:


> It was said in the Washington Times I think, two years ago, that we were in a soft civil war already. I agree. We see it in the protests, the violence...I see that as an uprising. I think people are desensitized and just not seeing it for what it really is. Hollywood uses their products to promote the uprising. Politicians do too. I think we are well past the idea that a civil war would look like a war where the rules of war are followed. Each side meeting on a field. I think the big mistake is not seeing we're already at war.
> 
> For BLM, Antifa, Black Militia, etc...it's us or them. They would kill us if they had the opportunity. Kyle Rittenhouse. CANNON :crying: One ridiculed for self defense, one an innocent child ignored by the media because his death didn't fit their narrative. The way these incidents and many others are handled by the media feels like strategy. It feels like it came out of a playbook.
> 
> We're already at war, and to me it feels like we're losing.


 We are losing . But only because we have not started fighting back yet. They are the cowards not us. They target helpless people. We will take it to them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It will be a conflict of fitful starts and stops where you can't see, or always know who, is on which side. Lot's of players looking for power with their own agenda's. There is going to be a lot of fingers in the pie.


----------

